# The South Africa the Main Stream Media Won't Tell You About #182



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Brutal murders and rapes are only a small part of the chaos happening in South Africa. Listen to the first hand experiences of our guest Jason Bartlett and you'll learn what is really going on. Some of the descriptions can be shocking and disturbing.

https://www.podomatic.com/podcasts/dentonandsasshow/episodes/2019-11-26T22_54_47-08_00






Follow Jason on Twitter BuffaloBartlett.


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

Sounds like they need a militia.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Who didn't think once South Africa handed over the reigns of the country to the "Indigenous Peoples" there would come a retribution? It will now become another African shit hole country looking for handouts from the rest of the world. They will of course blame their plight on the whites for years to come, even tho it has been 20 or so years that they have been in charge.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Yep. @Prepared One is correct. Look no further than Rhodesia now Uganda. The bread basket of Africa can no longer Fed itself let alone the rest of the Africa. Drive out the productive and watch what happens. The marvels of tribalism, socialism and communism.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Communism is the perfect tool for revenge. It will end up only one way for South Africa and the whites. Badly!


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Prepared One said:


> It will now become another African shit hole country looking for handouts from the rest of the world. They will of course blame their plight on the whites.


Well, Prepared One, I quit the guilt trip on this subject long ago. I never stood in the way of any race who worked hard or had a differing slant to proffer. Even now--when I sit in the coffee cafe' with my wife--we converse with a black member of the UW-Madison--and I keep forgetting he is black. In fact, he shaves his head, and I noticed yesterday he had some stubble that was a tad gray. My guess is that he is one of the top five guys I actually listen to.

I still dislike clowns with a hostile, verbal, one-track agenda.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

The Tourist said:


> Well, Prepared One, I quit the guilt trip on this subject long ago. I never stood in the way of any race who worked hard or had a differing slant to proffer. Even now--when I sit in the coffee cafe' with my wife--we converse with a black member of the UW-Madison--and I keep forgetting he is black. In fact, he shaves his head, and I noticed yesterday he had some stubble that was a tad gray. My guess is that he is one of the top five guys I actually listen to.
> 
> I still dislike clowns with a hostile, verbal, one-track agenda.


In South Africa's case it's all about race, that is to say reverse racism. Rather then take pride in their new found freedoms and improve upon the countries strengths and wealth, the blacks of South Africa have chosen communism and revenge. Rather then being prosperous and inclusive of all South Africans they have simply replaced their brand of oppression for the oppression of Apartheid. The black communist leadership chose revenge, their own brand of hatred, and assigned a scapegoat. They became exactly what they where fighting against in the first place.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Prepared One said:


> They became exactly what they where fighting against in the first place.


Well, there but for the grace of God...

I can easily see myself in that same milieu. Fortunately I live in the north.

If I lived in the south--and saw the Klan ride some night--I wonder if I would take a pot-shot at one of them. Like most adherents of any cause or organization, I have no time for the opposing idiots.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

The Tourist said:


> Well, there but for the grace of God...
> 
> I can easily see myself in that same milieu. Fortunately I live in the north.
> 
> If I lived in the south--and saw the Klan ride some night--I wonder if I would take a pot-shot at one of them. Like most adherents of any cause or organization, I have no time for the opposing idiots.


I have no patience for idiots of any race, any color, or any religion. Evil is evil and stupid is stupid.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

If you didn't listen to it, you should. You're going to hear things you haven't heard, before. Learn what has happened to him, his family and his friends. 
Learn why there are those in SA who rape children under two-years-old.
Learn what is done with USAID money sent to the ANC.
Learn why being armed isn't saving the farmers.
Learn much more, as we packed a lot into 43 minutes.

Follow Jason, here: https://twitter.com/buffalobartlett


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Denton, I think the reason many of us "don't know and don't care" is simply we cannot pour out our hearts and wallets every time some guy in Asia or South American has a boil on his butt. If his country is in such desperate straights the foreigner can write his dictator or just slip out of the country.

It's time for the sick, lame and lazy to pull their own weight.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

The Tourist said:


> Denton, I think the reason many of us "don't know and don't care" is simply we cannot pour out our hearts and wallets every time some guy in Asia or South American has a boil on his butt. If his country is in such desperate straights the foreigner can write his dictator or just slip out of the country.
> 
> It's time for the sick, lame and lazy to pull their own weight.


I erased what I just wrote because it was way over the top. I'll just that you last sentence; the whole post but especially your last sentence, indicates that your incoherence is trumped only by your ignorance. 
I'm insinuation that hard-working farmers who are being slaughtered are sick, lame, or lazy is disgusting. 
How this might apply to this country in my son's time would be clear we're you to listen to the info before spouting off about Wisconsin, coffee shops and your own apathy.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Well, Denton, if it's any consolation, I changed my verbiage, as well. But here's my take on "us." We both come from differing strata, and clearly we have differing jumps from boy to man. That doesn't make either of us right or wrong.

I think my dim view of the world is simply that time has passed the boomers into the shadows. There was a time when clothes, radio broadcasts and TV dramas were geared to us. Now advances in removing kidney stones is our bailiwick.

Then again, do you really want a forum where someone posts and twelve guys chime in with, "_Me too, me too_."

I believe "America" is not just a solid, uniform compilation of every man thinking as everyone else. I was watching TV one afternoon and found an old movie about bikers in the 1950s. I had a laugh riot. My dad was in the room and clearly he was troubled by something. I came to understand he expected me to mimic his choices in life instead of finding my own.

He finally said, "_There was a time when if your dad bought a Dodge you did, too!_"

After living through WWII it was clear he felt that all American men must galvanize together for the boomer segment. When he found that nobody was listening to him, I think that sparked his anger.

As that involves us, I think you and I are the opposite sides of the same coin.


----------



## youngridge (Dec 28, 2017)

I run into South African farmers quite a bit. Apartheid is very real over their, most are over here on visas, great workers. The stories are true. The same groups come over every year, sometimes a couple don’t come back due to family being killed or being killed themselves.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

The Tourist said:


> Well, Denton, if it's any consolation, I changed my verbiage, as well. But here's my take on "us." We both come from differing strata, and clearly we have differing jumps from boy to man. That doesn't make either of us right or wrong.
> 
> I think my dim view of the world is simply that time has passed the boomers into the shadows. There was a time when clothes, radio broadcasts and TV dramas were geared to us. Now advances in removing kidney stones is our bailiwick.
> 
> ...


Are you intensionally writing irrelevant crap? Again, none of what you have written has a thing to do with the topic.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Listening now. Important topic guys, Kudos! It's another Rwanda starting up over there. Genocide. When the government eggs people on, all bets are off. People turn into devils. Very bad. Prayers for these poor people. I fear it won't get any better and they should flee while they can--if they can. Even if they can't they need to get the heck outta there.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Annie said:


> Listening now. Important topic guys, Kudos! It's another Rwanda starting up over there. Genocide. When the government eggs people on, all bets are off. People turn into devils. Very bad. Prayers for these poor people. I fear it won't get any better and they should flee while they can--if they can. Even if they can't they need to get the heck outta there.


If you were to ask me, I'd suggest there's a demonic cloud of murderous evil hanging over SA.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Denton said:


> Are you intensionally writing irrelevant crap? Again, none of what you have written has a thing to do with the topic.


Your right, what the hell does what he wrote reflect on the situation in SA?

The ruling gov't is reducing the country into another Rhodesia/Zimbabwe fiasco.

You can blame the US in part for the downfall of the previous gov't with the trade restrictions and other actions.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

double post.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

@Denton

I think you may be right. It's strange you chose those words because it made me think of Immaculée Ilibagiza, who survived the Rwanda holocaust and how in her book, "Left to Tell", she described some kind of a green (I think?) cloud hanging over the countryside the night before the slaughter began.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

GREAT Show! Hard to even find words to reply. The world sits on its hands crying about global warming, etc, really inconsequential stuff, compared to SA while this madness continues.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

1skrewsloose said:


> GREAT Show! Hard to even find words to reply. The world sits on its hands crying about global warming, etc, really inconsequential stuff, compared to SA while this madness continues.


Thanks! I thought it was informative. Good guest.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

My heart goes out to these people. Prayers.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

The Tourist said:


> Well, there but for the grace of God...
> 
> I can easily see myself in that same milieu. Fortunately I live in the north.
> 
> If I lived in the south--and saw the Klan ride some night--I wonder if I would take a pot-shot at one of them. Like most adherents of any cause or organization, I have no time for the opposing idiots.


With that statement you proved what a ######### idiot you are! (Sorry Denton, ban me if you must, but please do not delete my words.)

You live in Madison, WI as I recall. I lived the first 49 years of my life in St Paul, MN (250 miles to your northwest). My younger daughter graduated from UW in Madison. You got a freakin' screw loose if you think Madison, WI represents anything close to anywhere in the US other than California or NYC.

Have you ever even traveled the South?

I Have! I've seen FAR more racism in Chicago, St. Paul and your favorite city Madison, than I ever saw in Charleston, SC, Jackson, MS or Richmond, VA!

Between your ####### idiot knife posts and this piece of shit, you are the biggest f#####g idiot I have run into in YEARS!!! (Sorry again Denton, in for a penny, in for a pound.)


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Inor said:


> With that statement you proved what a ######### idiot you are! (Sorry Denton, ban me if you must, but please do not delete my words.)
> 
> You live in Madison, WI as I recall. I lived the first 49 years of my life in St Paul, MN (250 miles to your northwest). My younger daughter graduated from UW in Madison. You got a freakin' screw loose if you think Madison, WI represents anything close to anywhere in the US other than California or NYC.
> 
> ...


Sorry. Would rather edit than ban.

I wish I could edit the spoken word. Yesterday was a trying day. First, I was attempting to install a part under the aircraft that turned out to be a piece of crap. While doing that, a taxiing aircraft intentionally hovered next to where I was working. He probably recognized me as being the jerk who subtly belittled him for not understanding how is avionics works. I can't edit the words I verbally yelled at him.

Back to your point. The most racist people I've ever met never lived in the South. Black and White. My neighborhood in this Southeastern Alabama town? Integrated. On the evening of the 4th of July I was drinking a beer with the Blacks down the street while their kids blew off fireworks. They were new to the neighborhood and I wanted them to feel welcomed. They were a bit thuggish, but we got along great.

I love the South. Ignorant people make disparaging comments about us, but we let that slide off of our backs. We just hope those people stay up there.

Back to the topic. The ANC is stoking hatred and Blacks are acting out on it. During Obama's reign, violence against Whites seemed to be condoned and Blacks acted on it. This nation isn't immune to Stupid. The White population is becoming a minority. You can imagine what is going to happen. We will become SA.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

The Tourist said:


> Well, Prepared One, I quit the guilt trip on this subject long ago. I never stood in the way of any race who worked hard or had a differing slant to proffer. Even now--when I sit in the coffee cafe' with my wife--we converse with a black member of the UW-Madison--and I keep forgetting he is black. In fact, he shaves his head, and I noticed yesterday he had some stubble that was a tad gray. My guess is that he is one of the top five guys I actually listen to.
> 
> I still dislike clowns with a hostile, verbal, one-track agenda.


Tourist,

Just what in the hell does your post have to do with the current events of South Africa?


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

The Tourist said:


> Well, there but for the grace of God...
> 
> I can easily see myself in that same milieu. Fortunately I live in the north.
> 
> If I lived in the south--and saw the Klan ride some night--I wonder if I would take a pot-shot at one of them. Like most adherents of any cause or organization, I have no time for the opposing idiots.


You should get out more. Your false worldview is a result of isolation from the realty of regional cultures. It's a shame you have missed the boat.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Prepared One said:


> I have no patience for idiots of any race, any color, or any religion. Evil is evil and stupid is stupid.


I have made this statement here before and taken some offended comments. However, I stand by it as a well traveled observer.

I have met many ******* in my life, and their qualifying characteristics have had absolutely nothing to do with the color of their skin. They come in all sizes, shapes and colors.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Slippy said:


> Tourist,
> 
> Just what in the hell does your post have to do with the current events of South Africa?


I was scratching my head as well. I can not for the life of me figure out what lens he is looking through sometimes. I tried to steer back on point and he keeps veering off to left field. What in the world does having coffee with a black guy in Madison WI. have to do with SA and the racial cleansing going on there? What's in left field?


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

You know Denton is right, southerners are a lot less racist than their northern brothers, on both sides.

I spent quite some time in the south in my early days, in the military, 

going to the University of South Carolina Columbia and a lot of stopovers later while

shuttling airplanes and cargo. I spent a lot of summertime on the lake Murray dam relaxing.

Later on in the early eighties I almost moved my business to Liberty NC.

Have many friends there, my brother even wants me to move to NC now to where he lives.

Almost married a girl from Sally South Carolina, 

her great great grand pappy founded the town and her parents owned much of it, Met her at USC Columbia. 

Point is here we have a racial divide which I am part of due to the actions of northern blacks in my area, 

especially the followers of Elijah Muhammad.

However as of now, ours is nothing like the SA hatred of whites,

most of that was driven by the communist under Nelson Mandela, but it is coming here.

And the blacks in places like Baltimore , Philadelphia and others are giving fuel to the rift, all driven by left wing A-holes.

Here today, here in our country, we have the same hatred fomenting, 

driven by socialist/communist for the sole purpose of destroying the country. 

How do you think reparations is going to float with white people? you are going to pay some black ass just for being black,

at that point some are going to think that the .303 solution or the $.35 solution is a better investment.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Prepared One said:


> I was scratching my head as well. I can not for the life of me figure out what lens he is looking through sometimes. I tried to steer back on point and he keeps veering off to left field. What in the world does having coffee with a black guy in Madison WI. have to do with SA and the racial cleansing going on there? What's in left field?


Could be he is just trying to improve his writing skills?


----------

